# Low level



## v2 (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2006)

Not everyday you see an airbus do that... 8)


----------



## saltlakespitfire (Dec 1, 2006)

Great video. Thanks


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 1, 2006)

> Not everyday you see an airbus do that...


I don't think it's an Airbus looks like a KC-135 but i could be wrong


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice


----------



## v2 (Dec 18, 2006)

LiveLeak.com - Crazy low flyby with Apache


----------

